# Grand Pacific Resorts Carlsbad



## andy25g (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, I'm interested in purchasing a resale at either the Palisades,  Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad Seapoint or Mar Brisa resort. 
I live in San Diego and one of the main reasons I'm considering these resorts are the Day use privileges???
link below from their website explaining this owner service
http://www.grandpacificresorts.com/owners/day_use.aspx

Am I wrong to factor this into the equation????   are day use privileges something that can be taken away. I don't plan on going daily, possibly a couple times a month to use the pool

I also read in some reviews that these resorts charge a daily ammenities fee??? is this for owners also??? or just for renters and people who are trading in???

Lastly, hopefully someone can give me pros and cons of these resorts


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 29, 2011)

*Different Board?*

MarBrisa is owned and managed by Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC). The other resorts are HGVC affiliated properties. You may want to post this on the HGVC forum. 

-TJ


----------



## andy25g (Apr 29, 2011)

*Can I move post*

Thanks for the info TJ, can i move post or do I have to start over in the HGVC forum??


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 30, 2011)

andy25g said:


> Thanks for the info TJ, can i move post or do I have to start over in the HGVC forum??



The mod should transfer it over. If Denise M were the mod on this board it would have been moved before you hit enter. 

It may be faster to post a new thread on the HGVC forum,

-TJ


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 30, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> MarBrisa is owned and managed by Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC). The other resorts are HGVC affiliated properties. You may want to post this on the HGVC forum.
> 
> -TJ



It is my understanding that Only MarBrisa is a HGVC affiliated property, the others are strictly Grand Pacific properties.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 30, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> It is my understanding that Only MarBrisa is a HGVC affiliated property, the others are strictly Grand Pacific properties.



That is correct as far as I'm aware too. Only one is cross affiliated with HGVC.


----------



## andy25g (Apr 30, 2011)

*Confused*

Thank you all for your help.....am I then on the correct board???...

I've never stayed at either property but live close to all of them and from afar they all look nice......Carlsbad Inn being the oldest looking but near so much was something that looked attractive and the resales seem to be the least expensive as well.
The Seapoint and palisades properties look nice to me and I think if I purchased either of these I'd like to use their day use ammenities more than the Carlsbad Inn.

One of my questions from initial post pertained to the Day Use at the Grand Pacific Resorts and if this was something that I should consider in a timeshare purchase. I'm worried if this is something that can be taken away later. If you read my initial post I have a link from the resorts website stating this privilege which seems ideal for me??

Thank you for your time, Andy


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 30, 2011)

andy25g said:


> One of my questions from initial post pertained to the Day Use at the Grand Pacific Resorts and if this was something that I should consider in a timeshare purchase. I'm worried if this is something that can be taken away later. If you read my initial post I have a link from the resorts website stating this privilege which seems ideal for me??
> 
> Thank you for your time, Andy



If the use is in the deeded rights they cannot be taken away. If it is a bonus offered then it could be.  Read the documents carfeully to make sure what you want it for will always be there for your use.  If it is conditional then buying to get it isn't a good move. Even if it is a deeded right remember that there may be logical limits placed on it such as if 90% occupancy or more at the resort then the use rights for the amenities are temporarily suspended (to avoid too many users fighting over limited resources).  That type of restriction only makes sense and doesn't devalue the day use rights IMO.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 30, 2011)

andy25g said:


> Thank you all for your help.....am I then on the correct board???...


As a Hyatt and Hilton owner, I am familiar with these resorts through my HGVC ownership. I have been to Mar Brisa and Palisades; both are very nice.
Another option to explore in Carlsbad might be Four Seasons Aviara. The MF are very high but the property is beautiful and the adjacent Park Hyatt, which owners have access to, is amazing. 

Technically speaking Grand Pacific Resorts is a separate company from HGVC. However Mar Brisa IS owned AND sold by Hilton; it is not Grand Pacific anymore. The other Carlsbad resorts are AFFILIATED with HGVC. 

Regardless, most of the owners on this board have not been to, or are familiar, with these properties. However, the owners on the Hilton forum are VERY familiar with these properties and can best address your questions. 


I recommend posting a new thread over there. Good luck. 

-TJ


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 30, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Technically speaking Grand Pacific Resorts is a separate company from HGVC. However Mar Brisa IS owned AND sold by Hilton; *it is not Grand Pacific anymore. *The other Carlsbad resorts are AFFILIATED with HGVC.
> 
> Regardless, most of the owners on this board have not been to, or are familiar, with these properties. However, the owners on the Hilton forum are VERY familiar with these properties and can best address your questions.
> 
> ...



http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...cific-resorts-marbrisa-project-120953974.html

I am sorry to correct you but the other resorts are not affilated with HGVC,  Mar Brisa is the only Grand Pacific resort allilated with HGVC.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 30, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> If the use is in the deeded rights they cannot be taken away. If it is a bonus offered then it could be.  Read the documents carfeully to make sure what you want it for will always be there for your use.  If it is conditional then buying to get it isn't a good move. Even if it is a deeded right remember that there may be logical limits placed on it such as if 90% occupancy or more at the resort then the use rights for the amenities are temporarily suspended (to avoid too many users fighting over limited resources).  That type of restriction only makes sense and doesn't devalue the day use rights IMO.



I agree. 

Andy, make sure you check out Ebay and Redweek.com, and of course the Tug marketplace for the Grand Pacific resorts you are interested in. 

As far as the daily ammenties fee, that is for renters only, not owners.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 30, 2011)

*Carlsbad Inn owner over 20yrs*



andy25g said:


> Hello, I'm interested in purchasing a resale at either the Palisades,  Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad Seapoint or Mar Brisa resort.
> I live in San Diego and one of the main reasons I'm considering these resorts are the Day use privileges???
> link below from their website explaining this owner service
> http://www.grandpacificresorts.com/owners/day_use.aspx
> ...



Bought Carlsbad Inn when it was just being built -- ala 1985.  Day use is as you found in the Regulations.  Summers it is very difficult to find parking as the parking spaces are rightfully for those staying there.  However if you find the parking and check in at the Front Desk, you can use the facilities there.

Randy Chapman has been the GM there for at least 15 if not 20 years.  Employee turnover is minimal -- a miracle in this day and age.  The resort may not be as fancy as Grand Pacific Palisades, but it sure has the best Carlsbad location!  You can walk to everything.  FYI there is a Sales office there that has listings.  This is a fixed week, fixed unit resort so it is easy to see what you may be buying.  Best units face the interior greens and third floor toward the ocean.  Hope this info helps.


----------



## andy25g (Apr 30, 2011)

*Where do I post*

Thanks again for all the info......who would of thought timeshares were so confusing.
which board would I post on in regards to Four seasons Aviara questions??
I didn't see anything under Aviara or Park Hyatt.

I think I messed up this 1st time and wouldn't want  to make the same mistake again.


----------



## eal (Apr 30, 2011)

If you do a search for "four seasons aviara" you will find a wealth of information, most of it posted on the Western board.


----------



## slomac (May 24, 2011)

I own at the Grand Pacific Palisades and I bought it strictly for day use.  We live about a mile from there and bought the timeshare instead of building a pool in our backyard because it is heated all year round.  Our neighbor owns there too and swims laps there every day.  The summer is busy and they hand out wristbands so people who don't own there can't sneak in.  I think it it totally worth the money to buy there if you want day use.  Also I have them rent my week every other year and it almost covers the maint fees I have to pay.  Keep in mind that if you buy a 1 bedroom you can only bring 4 of you up for day use.  If you buy a 2 bedroom you can bring 8 or 9.


----------



## funtime (May 24, 2011)

I own at Carlsbad Seapointe and I believe that they allow day use - you can probably call the front desk to find out.  Their pools are better than Carlsbad Inn and they are accorss from the ocean so parking there and going to be beach may also be an option.  Funtime


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 25, 2011)

Grand Pacific Palisades, Carlsbad Seapointe resort and Grand pacific marbrisa resort are all part of HGVC, all 3 have day use, use is not going anywhere since these are quality resorts and quality mgmt team. I own many many weeks at all 3.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> MarBrisa is owned and managed by Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC). The other resorts are HGVC affiliated properties. You may want to post this on the HGVC forum.
> 
> -TJ


Since this question is about Grand pacific resorts only and not about HGVC and GPR . Let's leave it here.


----------

